
On the iPad Pro, Google has made itself a second-class citizen (2016) - plg
https://www.imore.com/ipad-pro-google-has-made-itself-second-class-citizen
======
plg
Article is from 2016 but everything it still true. Google docs is almost
impossible to use properly/fluently on the iPad Pro.

Why?

